# Heater cooking tank...help....I don't want fish sticks



## 210inthekitchen (Feb 17, 2010)

We have 2 THEO UL 400W Heaters in our 210 gal. tank and they seem uncontrollabe. The temp in the tank is reading about 86 degrees. We have turned one off and have adjusted them several times to try and correct the temperature. Does anyone recommend a better heater(s) for this size tank. :fish:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Marineland Stealth heaters are supposed to be the best out there. They are a plastic heater and seem to work very well. Some heaters are also sold with a redundant thermometer so they will shut off if the water gets too warm.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Jager heaters are the best heaters imo. They a division of Eheim. they last for years and they have nice double thick thermal glass. uber tight coils on nice thick wire. Can't go wrong with 2 night stick sized jager heaters. Best part is you turn the dial to what the tank is reading atm, and push a button. The heater is now set to actual temps.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a thing you can get for aquariums use called a temperature controller. It is basically an extension cord with a thermometer and thermostat on it. You plug the heaters into it, and then set the controller's thermostat to match the settings on the heaters.

If a heater ever sticks and starts to heat up the tank too much, the extra thermostat on the controller shuts off the power to the heaters, acting as a failsafe. No more fish stew.


----------

